# [portage] erreur sur dev-lang/python-2.4.4

## SPUT-NICK

Salut,

pas moyen d'emerger ce paquet.

Il fait partie d'un emerge -uaDN world, les autres sont biens passés.

La sortie de console:

 *Quote:*   

> i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -pthread -c -fno-strict-aliasing -DNDEBUG -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -I. -I./Include -fPIC -DPy_BUILD_CORE -DPYTHONPATH='":plat-linux2:lib-tk"' \
> 
>                 -DPREFIX='"/usr"' \
> 
>                 -DEXEC_PREFIX='"/usr"' \
> ...

 

mon emerge --info:

 *Quote:*   

> emerge --info
> 
> Portage 2.1.2_rc1-r1 (default-linux/x86/no-nptl, gcc-3.4.6, glibc-2.5-r0, 2.6.18-gentoo i686)
> 
> =================================================================
> ...

 

Une idée? 

/usr/include/semaphore.h existe bien.

J'ai mis tous les USE disponibles au cas où:

dev-lang/python berkdb gdbm ncurses readline ssl

++

Sputnick.

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Je ne sais pas si ça va t'aider, mais je fais mes mises à jour tous les jours et parfois j'ai des paquets qui bloquent un jour et le lendemain ils passent après un emerge --sync. Je ne sais pas pourquoi, j'en déduis peut-être une modification dans l'ebuild.

----------

## SPUT-NICK

je pense comme toi, mais celui là ça fait plus de  15 jours que ça bloque.

pour faire gruik, je peut le masker dans

/etc/portage/packages.mask

en attendant mieux

(...)

J'ai upgradé au profil 2006.1/desktop mais pas mieux...Last edited by SPUT-NICK on Thu Nov 23, 2006 12:35 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Alexis

T'avais un profil no-nptl, et un problème parlant de linuxthreads...  comme ce profil est encore là, c'est qu'un bug a du se glisser quelque part.

Quand t'as updaté au profil 2006.1/desktop, t'as fait un emerge -uDN world ?

Ou sinon, tente de recompiler la glibc.

Tu as gcc 3.4, tu devrais faire aussi ça : http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/gcc-upgrading.xml

gcc 4.1.1 est stable sur ton architecture.

----------

## SPUT-NICK

Alexis: d'après le lien que tu donne, il faut faire un

```
emerge -ev system && emerge -ev world

```

[mode_MauvaiseLangue] donc comme ça, "ça c'est fait", à dans une semaine  :Smile:  [/mode_MauvaiseLangue] 

J'ai une bete de course: celeron 1200mhz  :Smile: 

----------

## Alexis

Oui, il vaut mieux tout recompiler quand tu passes de gcc 3 à 4, l'ABI (la façon dont les binaires parlent entre eux) a pas mal changé; si tu le fais pas tu risques d'avoir pas mal de problèmes bizares.

----------

## SPUT-NICK

Humpf...

J'ai essayé un emerge -uaDN world, python bloquait encore, j'ai fait un emerge -e system et encore le même probleme avec python.

etc-update fait, noyal 2.6.18-r3 tout frais.

De plus, plus de X :'(

--> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-3739319.html#3739319

----------

## ryo-san

ben re  :Wink: 

le soucis viens des linux threads, mais il me semble qu'il etaient quand meme present dans les anciennes versions de gentoo ?

D'apres ton emerge-info , ton profil ne supporte toujours pas le "nptl" , pour le savoir tu peux faire un :

```
/lib/libc.so.6
```

et si 

```

Native POSIX Threads Library by Ulrich Drepper et al

```

est present c'est bon , tu peux faire ton emerge -e system sinon il faut upgrader ton profil , je crois que ca se fait avec eselect.

le profil courant actuellement c'est le "2006.1/desktop" comme te le fais remarquer Alexis.

```
ls -l /etc/make.profile

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 57 nov 20 22:34 /etc/make.profile -> ..//usr/portage/profiles/default-linux/x86/2006.1/desktop

```

----------

## SPUT-NICK

ryo-san, de ce coté ça à l'air bon:

Knoppix / # ls -l /etc/make.profile

```
lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 57 nov 23 00:14 /etc/make.profile -> ..//usr/portage/profiles/default-linux/x86/2006.1/desktop
```

/lib/libc.so.6

```
GNU C Library stable release version 2.5, by Roland McGrath et al.

Copyright (C) 2006 Free Software Foundation, Inc.

This is free software; see the source for copying conditions.

There is NO warranty; not even for MERCHANTABILITY or FITNESS FOR A

PARTICULAR PURPOSE.

Compiled by GNU CC version 3.4.6 (Gentoo 3.4.6-r2, ssp-3.4.6-1.0, pie-8.7.9).

Compiled on a Linux 2.6.17 system on 2006-10-15.

Available extensions:

        The C stubs add-on version 2.1.2.

        crypt add-on version 2.1 by Michael Glad and others

        GNU Libidn by Simon Josefsson

        GNU libio by Per Bothner

        linuxthreads-0.10 by Xavier Leroy

        libthread_db work sponsored by Alpha Processor Inc

        NIS(YP)/NIS+ NSS modules 0.19 by Thorsten Kukuk

        Support for some architectures added on, not maintained in glibc core.

        BIND-8.2.3-T5B

Thread-local storage support included.

For bug reporting instructions, please see:

<http://www.gnu.org/software/libc/bugs.html>.
```

je rappelle que je suis en chroot, donc c'est mon noyal 2.6.4 de knoppix qui est dans emerge --info.

----------

## ryo-san

non , ta libc supporte l'ancien modele de threads , il te faut re-emerger glibc et donc gcc , bin-utils , portage, binutils-config une premiere fois suivi d' un emerge -e system (au minimum) pour que ta librairie passe au NPTL.

en prenant soin de verifier si le use "nptl" est bien par defaut dans le profile, sinon il te faut l'ajouter ( je crois qu'il y est mais il est tard et patati ...  :Smile:   )

EDIT: en fait , j'ai du mal a suivre  :Smile: . Le semaphore en question appartient a glibc.Dans l'include il y a une reference a 

"linuxthreads/semaphore.h" donc ca c'est lors de l'install ou mise a jour depuis l'ancien profil, depuis tu as fait une mise a jour du profil et de glibc , c'est bien ca ? Si tu as utilisé le use "nptl", tu devrais toujours avoir un dossier "linuxthreads" dans /usr/include je suppose.comme ca tu garde la compatiblité avec certains programmes.

Que retourne 

```
equery u glibc 
```

 ?

EDIT 2: Bon bah le nouveau profil utilise nptl et nptlonly, donc ca casse la compatibilité.Les headers de ta glibc semblent utiliser certaines parties de l'ancien systeme....

Tu ne pourras te soustraire a l'emerge -e system et emerge -e world, si ce n'est pas encore fait.

EDIT 3: Et puis a y etre ,si tu n'as pas encore upgradé, reinstalles , je crois que c'est pas plus mal.

----------

## kaworu

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> EDIT 3: Et puis a y etre ,si tu n'as pas encore upgradé, reinstalles , je crois que c'est pas plus mal.

 

AMHA c'est une réflexe qu'on choppe sur un autre OS dont il faut se débarasser..

----------

## ryo-san

 *kaworu wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   
> 
> EDIT 3: Et puis a y etre ,si tu n'as pas encore upgradé, reinstalles , je crois que c'est pas plus mal. 
> 
> AMHA c'est une réflexe qu'on choppe sur un autre OS dont il faut se débarasser..

 

Moué , par contre quand tu pèse le temps qu'il faut pour un emerge -e system + un emerge -e world,

la reinstallation est une partie de plaisir.Question de logique pour moi ...

----------

